
The human migration out of Africa left its mark in mutations - Amorymeltzer
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/12/the-human-migration-out-of-africa-left-its-mark-in-mutations/
======
godzillabrennus
I wonder how these mutations and the research being done around DNA of
Neanderthals might correspond. [http://news.discovery.com/human/evolution/how-
neanderthal-dn...](http://news.discovery.com/human/evolution/how-neanderthal-
dna-changed-humans-140129.htm)

Seems we have a lot of our history yet to be discovered. Exciting times!

